# I feel FIERCE hehe



## Indian Barbie (Oct 27, 2008)

Eyes: UDPP, Ricepaper, Vanilla Pigment, Carbon, Beautyburst, MSF Dark, Liquid Eyeliner, Lancome Hypnose.

Face: Bobbi Brown Foundation Stick in Honey, Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous Dark, MSF Medium Dark, Medium Deep and Dark, Bobbi Brown Blush in Honey.

Lips: Spirited Lipglass


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 27, 2008)

Gorgeous!  I love this look so much.  Especially the eyes~ great job!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks Great!! Your hair is just amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

Lovely job


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 27, 2008)

You are fierce for sure!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Oct 27, 2008)

And you look fierce.  Truly beautiful girl, don't change one thing about yourself. xx


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

amazingly beautiful! You blend very nicely!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Looks Great!! Your hair is just amazingly beautiful!!_

 
Thanks hun, the secret is a product called Dabur Amla hair oil 3 times a week. I washed it this morning and it has this beautiful natural shine! :-D

Oh and thanks to everyone else for their lovely comments


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG! You DO look fierce! 

Can I have your hair?


----------



## nunu (Oct 27, 2008)

very pretty look! ya, you are fierce! 
love the hair and i'm so going to try amla (i just don't like the smell of it)


----------



## Liz2286 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice! I agree, you have beautiful hair! So much and so glossy!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 27, 2008)

and you look fierce too. u should do a tutorial for this if u have the time


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 27, 2008)

i love it!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 27, 2008)

I love this look, you should feel fierce....this is hotness


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 27, 2008)

luve it. you look sooo beautiful.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome look! it definitely is fierce


----------



## rolocakes (Oct 27, 2008)

definitely fierce! i love your hair


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 27, 2008)

(gasp)

YOUR HAIR!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 27, 2008)

well u look fierce!...and u have such gorgeous hair!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 27, 2008)

You look *amazing*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 28, 2008)

You should feel FIERCE cause damn girl... you look FIERCE!!!!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 28, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW! This IS fierce! You look great!


----------



## Trista (Oct 28, 2008)

Love this look. And your hair is truly gorgeous!


----------

